Ask HN: How do YOU define a junior developer? (repost) - devcheese
======
stray
Reposts articles from 20 hours ago (jk).

It's someone who is relatively new to professional programming -- less than
four or five years experience.

In my opinion, it takes more than five years to truly know the difference
between shit and shinola.

I started in 1989 and try my best to maintain a beginner's mind -- because
rigid thinking leads to rust -- and I don't wanna rust.

------
mtmail
Duplicate from 20h ago
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11434676](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11434676)

